# Still looking for club in Coweta, or surrounding counties.



## BEAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Posted a few times with no response, money in no object withing reason. Am i posting too soon to find a club, and if so when is the best time to post to find one. Bean


----------



## Grampy (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a 350 acre club in meriwether county.  The property has mature timber and food plots.  Cost is 500 a year.  Call 678-823-3072 if intrested.


----------



## tinker141 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a fantastic club in Heard! 800 acres 9 members total $800 QDM rules. All stands are first come first serve. 404-579-4340 if interested. I have 2 openings. Tink


----------



## ccfd805 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have 158 acreas in heard county 400$ call Daniel 678-381-3431 if interested


----------

